# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Βαρύ κεφάλι και αγοραφοβια

## Mitel

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.. Τους τελευταίους μήνες κάθε φορά που είναι να παρεβρεθω σε κάποια κοινωνική εκδήλωση η ακόμα και όταν είναι να παω στην δουλειά μου, νιώθω ένα ενοχλητικό βάρος πάνω στο κεφάλι μου, μερικές φορές είναι πάνω από το μέτωπο και τις υπόλοιπες στην πίσω πλευρά.. Γενικά νιώθω το κεφάλι μου έτοιμο να εκραγεί κάτι που δυσκολεύει αρκετά την ζωή μου.. Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να μην το σκέφτομαι αλλά δεν φημιζομαι για την διαχείριση του άγχους μου με αποτέλεσμα να παθαίνω αραιά και που και κρίσεις πανικού.. 
Αν κάποιος έχει περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο θα μπορούσε να με συμβουλεψει πως να το ξεπεράσω? 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jock77

Λές οτι σε πιάνει όταν είναι να παρεβρεθείς κάπου.. δηλαδή πρίν να πάς εκεί σε πιάνει? αλλά όταν πας τελικά φεύγει? 
Γιατί αν συμβαίνει αυτό τότε αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι όσο μπορείς να αδιαφορήσεις.. ξέρεις οτι στην ουσία είναι άγχος αυτό που βιώνεις εκείνη την στιγμή και τίποτα άλλο. Μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να μην το σκέφτεσαι ..ίσα ίσα να σκέφτεσαι "να το παλι το πονηρό το άγχος βρε παναθεμα με τι θα γινει με σενα".. κάπως έτσι το αντιμετόπισα εγώ.. σαν πρόκληση και στον χαβαλέ. Όταν δηλαδή του έδειχνα οτι ήξερα οτι είναι εκεί και ήξερα και γιατί είναι εκεί..του έδειχνα απλά αδιαφορία και το κοροίδευα και αυτό λες και το καταλάβαινε και με τον καιρό έφευγε σιγα σιγα μέχρι που έφυγε σχεδόν τελείος ή απλά γίνεται διαχειρίσιμο. 
Η κρίση πανικού μετά απο αυτό έρχεται γιατί οταν το νιώθουμε μας πιάνει περισσότερο άγχος,ανυσηχία και ανασφάλεια επειδή όταν το νιώθουμε το μυαλό μας σκέφτεται "ωχ να το παλι πως θα παω στην δουλεια μου, και αν με πιασει πανικος?" κτλ κτλ
Οπότε μόνοι μας προκαλούμε τον πανικό.
Εμένα με βοηθούσε πολύ να έχω ένα μπουκαλάκι δροσερό νερό και να πίνω γουλίες ξανά και ξανά.. επίσης έπερνα το κινητό και έπαιζα ένα ευχάριστο παιχνίδι (τα παιχνίδια με λέξεις είναι ιδανικά γιατί θελει σκέψη και δεν έχουν άγχος.. η κάποιο δημιουργικό παιχνίδι).
Οτιδήποτε να πάρει το μυαλό σου απο όλο αυτο τον αρνητισμό και να το κοροιδέψεις με πιο ευχάριστες σκέψεις και με αυτο τον τρόπο και να το ξεχάσεις. Αν σε σένα λειτουργεί καλύτερα η μουσική μπορείς να βάλεις τα ακουστικά σου και να ακούς μουσική όσο προετοιμάζεσαι να πάς κάπου αλλά και όταν είσαι εκεί. Αν σε πιάνει πονοκέφαλος..ή σαν πονοκέφαλος..πάρε ένα ντεπόν! λειτουργεί θαυμάσια όσο και αν δεν το πιστεύουμε σε καταστάσεις κρίσεις άγχους και βοηθάει με την ένταση στο κεφάλι μας.

----------

